# Lapping metal without leaving abrasive behind? (Timesaver lapping compound?)



## AESamuel (4 Jun 2021)

Hi there,

I want to make some metal laps for use with diamond compound for sharpening. (Hopefully will work out a bit cheaper than buying them)
My idea is to take some mild steel and lap it flat on glass like I sometimes do for lapping sharpening stones, but I am wary of leaving embedded abrasive behind.
Has anyone used Timesavers Lapping compound? The marketing says it won't charge into a metal surface/won't continue to cut, but I wanted to see if anyone had an opinion before I go and buy a tin.

Many thanks,
Asa


----------



## TFrench (4 Jun 2021)

Most laps I have seen are cast iron - I think steel would be too hard.
Some useful info here.




__





Lapping Plates - Cast Iron, Copper, Tin, Ceramic - Kemet


Manufactured from a homogeneous mixture of synthetic resins, metal particles and key bonding/hardening. Lapping plates can be supplied grooved to suit specific




www.kemet.co.uk


----------



## AESamuel (7 Jun 2021)

TFrench said:


> Most laps I have seen are cast iron - I think steel would be too hard.
> Some useful info here.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response!

Yes I'd seen cast iron ones before but have also seen people use mild steel too. Mild steel is more available to me as well, and is much softer than the tools I want to lap.

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out


----------



## Inspector (7 Jun 2021)

I haven't tried it myself but aluminium, tooling plate if you can get it, is supposed to work as a lapping plate. Some of the grit will stay in the plate so you would want a piece for each abrasive. Aluminium tooling plate is cast and then Blanchard ground (machined) flat so it is very stable and flat. Not all that easy to find but if you do get some it won't break your back moving it around.  

Pete


----------



## Rorschach (7 Jun 2021)

Mild steel might work but cast iron is definitely better, CI has "grain" or pores where there are micro lumps of graphite, the lapping compound works its way down into this and so the surface holds onto it but still forms a flat surface. Mild steel might work but may not be as flat or as easy to use.


----------

